
Looking for a Python dev for a gig (AWS and GuniCorn and Cloudflare etc.) - carlypso
Hi all -<p>We&#x27;re looking for a python hacker, who can build us a pretty simple app. Our team has too much on their plate and that&#x27;s an easy one to contract out.<p>- hosted on AWS of GCS
- using GuniCorn
- implement Cloudflare
- etc.<p>Spec is fully written, we even have old code that did a lot of the work.<p>It&#x27;s likely less than a week worth of work and could lead to a number of follow on projects.<p>Please reach out to nicholas.hinrichsen@gmail.com<p>Thanks so much!
Nick
======
mtmail
Please post in "Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (August 2020)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24038519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24038519)
instead.

